# International Trader Expo Las Vegas Dec 05



## happytrader (29 October 2005)

Hi everyone

I was just wondering if anyone has been to a previous one of these expo's and what they thought of it and in particular the live trading duels they had in the past.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Lucstar (29 October 2005)

WOW!! "live trading duels"!! That sounds awesome
Too bad im still only 16 and dont have enuff money to go. Or else this message would be a good bye message.


----------

